# pls ID my new fish



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

just bought an african at LFS but they do not know exactly what it is.
its at least 4" and it was only $10 so i decided to buy it.

can someone please id this cichlid.
thanks in advance

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3625/3305662440_584f643de2.jpg?v=0

here a better pic.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3587/3305662450_6e7f4b62d8.jpg?v=0


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=787
maybe


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thats what im thinking it is but not quite sure.

it a yellowish color on the fins though.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cobalt zebra if i had to guess like suggested above me


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks guys.

it seems hes not that hiper aggresive.
just curious if i can keep with frontosas.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Defiantly not a Metriaclima callainosâ€¦

Maybe a M. estherae or one of the Metriaclima red tops.

Need a better pictureâ€¦

.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree he is definitely not a Metriaclima callainos (cobalt zebra).

He (or she) does look like some Metriaclima though...

I am thinking mabe a *Metriaclima greshakei*?

He also could be a hybrid of two metriaclimas in which case, he might be part Metriaclima callainos.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, not M. callainos or M. greshakei or M. estherae.

face looks different from a Zebra, at least in the pic

i dunno :-?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

What is wrong with the face for Metriaclima zebra complex type?
Mouth does look big but it is closer to the camera, is not that enough to explain it?
I am not sure either.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

It might be m greshakei.Is it mean and how big is it?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

its at least 4.5" plus its fairly thick.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yea I'd say it's Ice blue.I just got rid of mine.They are so aggresive.mine would actually bite my fingers during tank cleaning.Pushed around all my other fish.Including a mature male kennyi.I'm rather glad he's gone.Good luck


----------

